# Panasonic FZ150 available at 19740/-  at timtara.com



## aadi007 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Guyz,
In my endeavour to get a great deal for FZ150, I chanced upon timtara.com which is offering the FZ150 at 19740/-.

The lowest anywhere else on the internet is 22000/-.

Must confess, I am getting a bit greedy! I have heard some bad reviews about this site but some say they have improved  a lot lately and the site is genuine. Bit worried to order as they don't have COD.

What say, guys? Go ahead or not?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 24, 2012)

Dont.. saving few bucks is not preferred when you receive your product after more than 45 days and that too with 100 of calls to cstomer care/owner/Araju/blah blah...

i ordered fridge and my frnd also.. both cases are negative.. i atleast received.. bt this is all due to abusing them 5-10 min on daily basis.. 
and 1 thing that you wont believe the product was shipping at my home at arnd 12pm midnight..


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 24, 2012)

under cover delivery  ....but if site is soo bad then dont buy from them...


----------



## trublu (Jul 24, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> i ordered fridge and my frnd also..



you ordered a friend from the website?  

just kidding, do not take seriously.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Panasonic FZ150 available at 19740/-  at timtara.co nnm*



aadi007 said:


> Hi Guyz,
> In my endeavour to get a great deal for FZ150, I chanced upon timtara.com which is offering the FZ150 at 19740/-.
> 
> The lowest anywhere else on the internet is 22000/-.
> ...



 not available..


----------

